

Hacking the iBeacon - lookup
http://skylarrudolph.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-ibeacon-protocol-and-how-to-hack-it.html

======
lookup
This is a close look at the iBeacon protocol and how to bend the parameters to
grow your network.

